# joomla - address in address bar



## jerry486 (Jan 5, 2012)

Is there a setting for this or is this up to my domain settings (place I got the domain name from)?

i type mypurchaseddomain.com and it changes to mytest.server.com/mypurchaseddomain - a test folder I have set up to test this initially?

Also can anyone recommend a good, free plugin for a simple gallery (to display in articles)?

thanks in advance


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

You may a have redirect set up in your document root that is pointing incoming traffic to the internal host and path. Check the contents of the document root to see if there's an .htaccess file there, and if it contains any path redirects.


----------



## DDAoN (Mar 19, 2011)

If you're using a shared hosting service and Windows, you may need to contact your host about this. Configurations with Windows servers are a bit harder to manage is a shared environment, being centralized instead of by directory. Also, in most shared hosting services, the host will also be managing your domain for you, which could also be the issue. DNS forwarding may be configured and need to be removed.

I hope you're able to fix this. ^^


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

I agree with the above, I had to do the same thing with my hosting provider, I am using namecheap for all of my hosting and domains. With them they have a button to push to forward the dns to my hosting and then it worked.


----------



## jerry486 (Jan 5, 2012)

ok

1) .htaccess file = everything commented out no settings

2) DNS forwarding - do I set this up on the provider of domain name site or on the hosting site (as name was purchased elsewhere).


----------



## DDAoN (Mar 19, 2011)

In regards tot he DNS forwarding, that depends on how it is set-up. You can buy a domain, great, but a top-level DNS has to know where that domain goes. Regardless of how it is managed, this is the information of importance to DNS forwarding. So, if you manage your domain through your hosting site, go to the hosting site, but if you manage the domain entirely separate from the host, go to the domain provider.

If everything is commented out in the webroot .htaccess file, it's likely going to be the domain configuration. That, or your host has a more complex system than is necessary and it screwing it all up. Basically, the domain may point to the host who has a .htaccess file to redirect the browser to the alternate address (my host did this until I yelled at them).

In the end, I recommend speaking with whomever you manage the domain with, first, to verify it is going where it needs to. If that's good, then speak with the host about why it isn't going where it needs to.


----------



## jerry486 (Jan 5, 2012)

Ok , thank you, this starts to make a bit of sense now, but to be honest - zero knowledge on DNS tricks 

All I know is that the domain name i bought has a setting to "forward to URL" so that's why the address simply changes.

There are other options:
- External DNS Config
- Advanced DNS Config

I will probably have to resolve this via their IT customer service team.


----------



## DDAoN (Mar 19, 2011)

If you are forwarding to the URL, then that's exactly what it's doing. The DNS config is what needs to be set-up. That is where you should be able to manage subdomains and point the main and subdomains to designated servers. By pointing to the server, instead of forwarding to it, you give control of the URL to the server and it is access via that domain unless the server says otherwise.

Domain management is a bigger headache than server management (in my opinion). There is too much back-and-fourth between the domain and host providers to efficiently configure it all. Most people (my observations) just purchase their domains through the host provider and let the host provider make sure the configuration is good.


----------

